# US Citizen attempting to move to Cyprus



## christyArrr

Hi all! I know there are tons of questions similar to mine, but I am hoping that someone can shed some light on my situation, as it is looking more and more dim every day.

I met my Greek-Cypriot boyfriend while still in college in California, and four years later today, we are still together, and now I'm currently in Cyprus.

We are making an honest effort to stay together, and we're testing the waters to see if it will work out. We both know that a life together is completely doable in the US. He loves it in the US, and having living there for 8 years, he knows he can hang. However, he wanted to come home to Cyprus just to see what it's like first; to see if he could do some good back here 

So far, he's doing really well, so we made the decision that I would give Cyprus a try to see if I could manage living here.

The only problem is that I am only on that short stay visa. 3 months out of every 6 months is really not enough time to truly see if I can adapt here. 

We went to the immigration office in Larnaca, and let me just say, the workers in there were downright rude and nasty. I'm sure that they are dealing with a lot bureaucratic red tape, and mountains of paperwork and that it gets frustrating. However, I was just asking for additional information for hopefully next time--for my next three months that I'm allowed, but nothing. I got 5 word out of them, and a scoff like I was talking crazy. 

I am heading back to Cali in a few weeks. But I was hoping that before I left, I would leave with a little enlightenment about how to go about this next time. 

Is there any LEGAL way to go about this? Loopholes even? So far, self-employment seems to be the only way. Marriage is not an option, as 23 is just too young to make such a commitment  . The company my boyfriend works for is willing to sponsor me for a work-visa, however, I don't see it getting approved as the job they were offering me, a Cypriot could probably do, so I would be "competitive" or something like that. 

Anything, I mean any bit of information I can take to the Cyprus Embassy in California to extend my stay a little longer, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Note: My boyfriend and I discussed about how a year would be sufficient enough time to stay. But right now we'll settle for 6 months. We're getting desperate here 

Also, sorry for the novel! and thanks for reading!


----------



## CrowdedHouse

What about enroling in school? Aren't there student visas available?

Also best way to get through red tape in CY is to bring a greek speaker w/ you.


----------



## Miss Daisy

I'm not sure what a short-stay visa is. As far as I know, you can stay in Cyprus for 90 days without a visa. I believe that you can leave Cyprus for 1 day (fly to Greece) and then come back and start the 90-day clock again, but don't quote me on that. To get a residency permit, you have to provide certain documentation and then you would have to renew that every year. You can also apply for a long-term permit (5 years).

For the short-term residency permit, you must provide to the immigration officials in Cyprus (you do this here in Cyprus):

Copy of your passport
Copy of your home/apartment rental agreement
Proof of health insurance valid in Cyprus (you can buy minimal insurance to satisfy this requirement for around 90 Euros/yr) 
Proof of funds in Cyprus (not sure about the exact amount but it is between 8,000 and 10,000 Euros)
Proof of any other funds you have i.e., US bank statements
2 passport-size photos

You will also have to get a bank guarantee for 855 Euros - this is for repatriation should you get deported. My bank charged me around 55 Euros for this luxury of holding 855 Euros of my money for me on behalf of the government and providing them the appropriate letter indicating that this money is being held on my behalf.

I think your problem is going to be proving that you have sufficient funds to support yourself while you are in Cyprus. At age 23 you may not have the amount they need you to have - I do not know your personal financial situation.

I would still pursue the work visa option along with any other option. You just never know. Finding work in Cyprus is not easy, so be forewarned.

BTW, you'll not find many Americans here in Cyprus. At least I haven't. So it has been a challenge for me to find out all the rules and requirements. But so far I have been pretty successful.

And I am sorry to hear that the Larnaca immigration people were rude to you. I've heard that before from other people. The immigration office for my area (in Dherynia) is very helpful. There is supposed to be some kind of citizen's help office in Larnaca and I am told that the people there are very helpful. Unfortunately, I do not know the exact name of the office or where it is. Perhaps your boyfriend could ask around. It's supposed to be a one-stop information center for all things related to living/moving here. They don't process applications there, but they know the rules and what offices you have to go to.

Good luck and if I can be of any more help, let me know.


----------



## yiannis75

I'm not sure of your financial situation but I have recently heard that if you buy a property for over €300,0000 euro you get instant citizenship.

I'm not sure of the details and I'm not sure if this was in reference to Russians only however it's another avenue for you to try and pursue.

Good luck!


----------



## Veronica

yiannis75 said:


> I'm not sure of your financial situation but I have recently heard that if you buy a property for over €300,0000 euro you get instant citizenship.
> 
> I'm not sure of the details and I'm not sure if this was in reference to Russians only however it's another avenue for you to try and pursue.
> 
> Good luck!


This is the first time I have heard of such a thing and to be honest I would be very surprised if it existed.


----------



## Guest

Veronica said:


> This is the first time I have heard of such a thing and to be honest I would be very surprised if it existed.


You are ofc right Veronica, this is not true. Someone has confused this with what Latvia offers. They say that if you invest 300000 euro in the country you can apply for and get citizenship. This has made the EU commission outraged because they consider it as Latvia sell citizenships and this is not allowed ofc.

What I have found Cyprus has never offered something like this


----------



## yiannis75

I was told that its a way of attracting high wealth earners to the country to aid the economy as they will pump lots of money into the local economy.

It was a Russian individual who told me I will enquire to get further information.

I did say I am not sure and it might be a possible avenue to pursue.

Ill post an update as I get the info


----------



## yiannis75

This is what I have found



> Investment Immigration in Cyprus
> 
> As of July 2009, Cyprus Immigration law has been reformed by the Department of Interior (Cyprus) in relation to how foreigners can obtain residence permits. The newly adopted law provides that all Non-EU citizens are eligible to apply for an immigration permit; an immigration permit is the equivalent to the traditional Cyprus ‘permanent residency permit’. This particular type of permit allows for foreign nationals to be eligible for residency by investing a minimum sum of 300,000 EUR into Cyprus real estate. One of the primary benefits of the newly reform immigration law is that the previous lengthy application process will be shortened.


Effectively where an non-EU individual was previously not eligible for residency they can now have this privilege by investing €300,000 into Cyprus property. As an added bonus its a quick track to permanent residency.


----------



## Guest

yiannis75 said:


> This is what I have found
> 
> 
> 
> Effectively where an non-EU individual was previously not eligible for residency they can now have this privilege by investing €300,000 into Cyprus property. As an added bonus its a quick track to permanent residency.


But this is far from Citizenship. A investment VISA you can get in many countries


----------



## yiannis75

Some further proof I do believe.



> According to Regulation 4 of the Aliens and Immigration Regulations, Cap.105, the Commission on Control of Immigration examines appliances for concession of certain applications with a report being sent to the Ministry of Internal Affairs who is responsible for granting the relevant authorizations. An alien can only have his Immigration Permit granted if and only if the application raises one of the six categories under Regulation 5 [Category F only relevant for this Memo].
> 
> An immigration permit that is granted in relation to Category F is equivalent to an approval for permanent residence in Cyprus and provides the holders of such a permit the ability to be excluded from any time-consuming migratory formalities that the other Categories may place on third-country nationals.
> 
> According to Regulation 8 of the Aliens and Immigration Regulations, Cap.105, dependants of the Immigration Permit Applicant are also considered as permanent residences in Cyprus. Dependants include children under the age of 18 and/or the applicant's wife.
> 
> Category F relates to people that are third-country nationals which will not be working in Cyprus. A further requirement that is essential for the approval of an Immigration Permit by the Minister of Internal Affairs is that third-country nationals must purchase a house holder residence for ownership-occupancy in Cyprus worth €300,000 or more.


In fact it appears to extend to the wife and kids too!


----------



## yiannis75

Vegaanders said:


> But this is far from Citizenship. A investment VISA you can get in many countries


Yes, but it's a "means to an end" and would serve Christys purpose without having to get married, I'm just thinking back to the original post and the aim she is trying to achieve. Its effectively citizenship in inverted commas


----------



## zin

This is a law clearly catered for Russians and the close relations with Russia - pointless really as they can simply circumvent it by offering a much smaller amount of money to a corrupt official in exchange for a cypriot passport which is far more useful to them.


----------



## passerby

Perhaps if you get engaged and post and ad about it in local newspapers, you might be able to secure pretty much the same rights as a spouse of a Cypriot national in terms of residence permits. I'm not sure about now but it worked around 10 years ago for sure. You need to research this matter. (when and if you marry after that does not really matter as far as immigration authorities are concerned, I knew a girl who had a work permit for 2 years on these grounds, the couple got married eventually though)
The thing is that Cypriot society is kind of traditional/religious (-ish) so engagements are (were?) taken very seriously.


----------



## christyArrr

Better late than never, I hope!

Thank you all for your information, especially you Miss Daisy.

You are all correct--as a 23 year old American, what do I have most of? I am actually in the negatives due to my student loans, so that foreign investment option won't be an option until I win the Lotto 

I went back to America, found a decent job and worked like a dog for 3.5 months, and now I am back in Cyprus. While there, my boyfriend and I decided why not, marriage could be an option if it lets me stay.

I know that sound crazy. Just a few months ago, we weren't even considering it--but we've talked this out. We both feel it would have happened anyway in the new 1-2 years, so a civil marriage just to get this hurdle out of the way--and then a marriage ceremony in Vegas in the next year or so to appease my parents! 

I'm going to go ahead and scour the forums to see if there is any information on this already posted. However, if anyone has any insight on this process, I would appreciate it.

My knowledge at this point is very limited--I know we need to petition with the city office which takes a couple weeks. However, recently I heard of troubles for a bunch of british expats here in regards to pink slips, turning yellow--but then taking months, or even a year to get that paperwork processed? Not sure if that is applicable to me.

Research to start now! Promise I won't disappear again! Thanks all in advance.


----------



## americanah

Hi Christy,

I am an American living in Cyprus and I suggest you guys live in the USA. It's not worth all of the craziness here. I am stuck here but would go home in a heartbeat if my husband would live in the USA. It's expensive to live here. It's not a fun place to live for an American. It's a great place to visit but not to live (for an American) and is not worth the huge amount of trouble you are dealing with. Is there a way to send an email or private message on here? I'd be more than happy to answer questions etc. I know I will probably get bashed on here for what I said to you but better to be forewarned. 

Best,

Heather



christyArrr said:


> Hi all! I know there are tons of questions similar to mine, but I am hoping that someone can shed some light on my situation, as it is looking more and more dim every day.
> 
> I met my Greek-Cypriot boyfriend while still in college in California, and four years later today, we are still together, and now I'm currently in Cyprus.
> 
> We are making an honest effort to stay together, and we're testing the waters to see if it will work out. We both know that a life together is completely doable in the US. He loves it in the US, and having living there for 8 years, he knows he can hang. However, he wanted to come home to Cyprus just to see what it's like first; to see if he could do some good back here
> 
> So far, he's doing really well, so we made the decision that I would give Cyprus a try to see if I could manage living here.
> 
> The only problem is that I am only on that short stay visa. 3 months out of every 6 months is really not enough time to truly see if I can adapt here.
> 
> We went to the immigration office in Larnaca, and let me just say, the workers in there were downright rude and nasty. I'm sure that they are dealing with a lot bureaucratic red tape, and mountains of paperwork and that it gets frustrating. However, I was just asking for additional information for hopefully next time--for my next three months that I'm allowed, but nothing. I got 5 word out of them, and a scoff like I was talking crazy.
> 
> I am heading back to Cali in a few weeks. But I was hoping that before I left, I would leave with a little enlightenment about how to go about this next time.
> 
> Is there any LEGAL way to go about this? Loopholes even? So far, self-employment seems to be the only way. Marriage is not an option, as 23 is just too young to make such a commitment  . The company my boyfriend works for is willing to sponsor me for a work-visa, however, I don't see it getting approved as the job they were offering me, a Cypriot could probably do, so I would be "competitive" or something like that.
> 
> Anything, I mean any bit of information I can take to the Cyprus Embassy in California to extend my stay a little longer, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Note: My boyfriend and I discussed about how a year would be sufficient enough time to stay. But right now we'll settle for 6 months. We're getting desperate here
> 
> Also, sorry for the novel! and thanks for reading!


----------



## americanah

Oops I posted on here without seeing this update. Best of luck to you! Most Americans I know who come here run away very quickly! (wish i had the option :tongue1: )




christyArrr said:


> Better late than never, I hope!
> 
> Thank you all for your information, especially you Miss Daisy.
> 
> You are all correct--as a 23 year old American, what do I have most of? I am actually in the negatives due to my student loans, so that foreign investment option won't be an option until I win the Lotto
> 
> I went back to America, found a decent job and worked like a dog for 3.5 months, and now I am back in Cyprus. While there, my boyfriend and I decided why not, marriage could be an option if it lets me stay.
> 
> I know that sound crazy. Just a few months ago, we weren't even considering it--but we've talked this out. We both feel it would have happened anyway in the new 1-2 years, so a civil marriage just to get this hurdle out of the way--and then a marriage ceremony in Vegas in the next year or so to appease my parents!
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and scour the forums to see if there is any information on this already posted. However, if anyone has any insight on this process, I would appreciate it.
> 
> My knowledge at this point is very limited--I know we need to petition with the city office which takes a couple weeks. However, recently I heard of troubles for a bunch of british expats here in regards to pink slips, turning yellow--but then taking months, or even a year to get that paperwork processed? Not sure if that is applicable to me.
> 
> Research to start now! Promise I won't disappear again! Thanks all in advance.


----------



## passerby

americanah said:


> I am an American living in Cyprus and I suggest you guys live in the USA. It's not worth all of the craziness here. I am stuck here but would go home in a heartbeat if my husband would live in the USA. It's expensive to live here. It's not a fun place to live for an American. It's a great place to visit but not to live (for an American) and is not worth the huge amount of trouble you are dealing with. Is there a way to send an email or private message on here? I'd be more than happy to answer questions etc. I know I will probably get bashed on here for what I said to you but better to be forewarned.


Do you mind being more specific?
Just to give us ideas on what needs to be improved here


----------



## Johnio0312

Hi. Just been reading your notes and then realised you posted quite a while ago? I hope you managed to resolve your concerns.. it did occur to me that I wasn't sure where you are staying in Cyprus? 

Are you still there or have you gone back to Ca? I do think you are very wise not to rush into a marriage so young. Would be interested too hear how and where you are now. I used to live in Ca myself some years ago..


----------



## Johnio0312

passerby said:


> Do you mind being more specific?
> Just to give us ideas on what needs to be improved here


I am not American - but I agree with the quote.. a lot of it is down to simple goodwill to others.. the expression "beware of Greeks bearing gifts" comes to mind.. :boxing:


Anyone who needs to check the validity of such a quote just needs to talk to someone who has a house and no Title Deeds..:clap2:

There's a lot of them - everywhere on the island!


----------



## Kevin D

Hi Christy,

It's been awhile since I've been on here because I have been moving to Cyprus. I am an American also 23 and just went through this process. 

I was relocated here for my job and am going through the immigration process. I am currently working with people from the office to finally obtain my visa. I am getting a two year visa. If you have the option I would try and get the work visa. I doubt you will be denied because Cypriots could do the work. They can also provide a lot of the much needed bank certificates. To go back to earlier threads you NEED to bring someone who can speak Greek I was there and I did not even say a word. I think this is your best option. 

I'm not sure I fully agree with what Heather says. I could see not living here forever but so far I have had a lot of fun and most have been very friendly. If you guys are outdoors kinda people there is a lot to do. I've only been here a month and I've really enjoyed the beaches some of the clubs in Nicosia and the Troodos have been fun to explore. I have not met many younger Americans here, I hope to soon but don't hold much hope. 

If you want to know the procedure let me know and I can fill you in as much as I understand. Heather I'd like to know your take on what you don't enjoy here. I think you can private message me in not sure I haven't been on this too much. 

Hope this helps,

Kevin


----------



## Miss Daisy

I am also an American living in Cyprus. I've been here for over a year now and have no regrets. I am a bit older than 23 though, so perhaps my attitude comes with my wise old age. I moved here lock, stock, and barrel and have no regrets whatsoever. I love it here! I have, however, traveled extensively and lived in Russia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia for my work so I have experience living in other countries.

I have had no problem with immigration, but I have not applied for a work visa. I applied for my residency permit all on my own with no problems. I have renewed it once and this year I will be applying for a long-term (5-year) permit/visa. I intend to apply for citizenship once I meet the eligibility requirements. I have transferred my FL driving license for a Cypriot one. I am taking Greek language classes. I am immersing myself here in Cyprus.


----------



## Irina Jonsson

Hello! Could you please tell me where it is possible to buy health insurance for 90 euro/year? I'd be very grateful for the information. Irina


----------



## holo00

Just skimming through this - if you got thru immigration without a work visa, which route did you take then? The investment? 
I am an American in a long-distance relationship with a Cypriot..I've been trying to find information on how to reside there legally in case we should make it that far and I haven't been finding so much 
I wouldn't even need to buy or rent a place, he has his own already and I would just stay with him... but it's too early to talk of marriage ...



Miss Daisy said:


> I am also an American living in Cyprus. I've been here for over a year now and have no regrets. I am a bit older than 23 though, so perhaps my attitude comes with my wise old age. I moved here lock, stock, and barrel and have no regrets whatsoever. I love it here! I have, however, traveled extensively and lived in Russia, Bulgaria, and Slovakia for my work so I have experience living in other countries.
> 
> I have had no problem with immigration, but I have not applied for a work visa. I applied for my residency permit all on my own with no problems. I have renewed it once and this year I will be applying for a long-term (5-year) permit/visa. I intend to apply for citizenship once I meet the eligibility requirements. I have transferred my FL driving license for a Cypriot one. I am taking Greek language classes. I am immersing myself here in Cyprus.


----------

